# Pre WWII Western Flyer?



## mckennae31 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I'm new to the site, it seems like the most informative out there.  Would anyone here be willing to tell me anything about this bike.  The serial number is C08071.  From the research I've done, all I can find out is that it was manufactured by CWC and based on others I've seen, I think it is pre 1950's.  It has the skip tooth drivetrain and no kick stand. I also would be curious as to what the back end looked like, did it have a full fender or just a rack in the back? I'd like to put the correct fender/rack, I don't know which one to put on, we have a few that look like they match. I tried adding the pictures as an attatchment, I hope it worked.  
Thanks in advance for all of your help,
Elaine


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome to the CABE. Your Western Flyer is an early postwar bike. The frame style (1947-1949; the 1946 version of the bike had a less deeply curved down tube) and the serial number date it to late 1947 or early 1948. The paint job and the painted rims show that it was a basic model from the range offered. The rear fender should match the front and as a basic model the bike probably didn’t originally have a rack. Cleveland Welding equipped rack-less bikes with two rear fender braces and rack models with only one as the rack bolted to the top of the fender and the rack legs functioned as the second set of fender braces. The bike would have originally had a kick stand as the postwar bikes no longer have the fitments for a dropstand.

The rear fender should not be too difficult to find and the general condition of the bike looks good and original. I actually prefer the basic models to the more elaborate ones, especially for riding as they weigh considerably less and there are fewer parts to fall off  during your adventures.

If you post pictures of the fenders you are considering using I can probably tell you if they are correct for the bike or not.


----------



## mckennae31 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. It's a really cool piece of bike history. Unfortunatly the boss man wants to sell them at our bike sale this weekend.  I wish I could afford to keep it around. If you know anyone in the Chicago area that would enjoy it. This one and a pre 1950's ladies schwinn are going to be for sale. Thanks again for all your help.


----------

